# Diagnostic Diskwarrior 3 : changer de disque dur ?



## shalero (23 Octobre 2005)

Hello hello,

Après moults soucis, j'ai enfin pu lancer  Diskwarrior 3  pour tenter de savoir si le disque dur de mon PM G5 rev.A  était souffrant ou non.
J'ai donc booté sur le CD de DW3 et après quelques opérations apparemment pas de souci, donc je n'ai même pas opté pour utiliser un nouveau répertoire, ça ne semblait pas utile.
Par contre là en lui demandant le "Graph" du Directory, voici ce que j'obtiens :

"65370 of 214722 items are out of orders (30%)".

Suit le graph qui me montre un relief un peu abondant par rapport à un disque "optimisé".

Alors que dois-je faire, docteur ?    

Est-ce que là c'est sûr,  mon disque est bientôt hors-service ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Octobre 2005)

Non tu peux optimiser ton disque et ce graphique sera tout beau


----------



## shalero (23 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non tu peux optimiser ton disque et ce graphique sera tout beau



  
Tout à fait exact : après avoir finalement reconstruit le répertoire, j'ai maintenant un DD tout propre avec   "< 1% items out of order".  Je n'avais pas bien compris le principe de DW3, je pense :rose: 

Merci docteur Supermoquette


----------

